# Domotica (Dimmer)



## jlgarciag1 (Ago 4, 2005)

Buen dia.

Hola Soy mexicano, estoy enpezando es este ramo de la programacion de los pic, quiero hacer un controlador de luz (dimmer), he estado buscando información sobre esto, encontre en la red un circuto bastante completo, solo que no tengo el codigo fuente para el pic y no he logrado realizar contacto con la persona que lo diseño.

Me pudiesen ayudar para poder contruirlo, tambien si se puede realizar con un Pic PIC16C765, para programarlo por el puerto USB, o cualquier otro pic de la familia 16c, ya que me gustarioa mejorar este diseño.

Les anexo la liga para que le echen un vistazo al diseño.

http://usuarios.lycos.es/jomasi/superdim.htm

Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Raflex (Ago 11, 2005)

Hola paisano, mira lo que tienes que hacer basicamente es sincronizar tu pic con la frecuencia de la red (60Hz), en base a esto vas a generar una señal que te dispare un triac a un angulo de conduccion deseado. No se que tanto estes trabajando con pics, te recomiendo mejor la serie 18f para usb. Trabajar con usb es algo complicado ya que el sistema operativo pone muchas trabas, de todas formas en la hoja de datos encuentras lo necesario.


----------

